# Here's how it turned out, first smoke ever:  goose breast and deer



## dmger14 (Jan 18, 2008)

I marinaded both in italian dressing for about two days, then sprinkled McCormich steak spices on them, and wrapped them in bacon. The goose breast I cut in halves, and the deer roast I put in a tin pan. I smoked for about 4 hours, getting both to desired temperatures before taking out.

Anyway, it was a first time ever for me eating goose, and I don't like gamey flavor. I thought it was OK (edible), but not "good." Then when I ate it in subsequent days, it tasted better, as though the fridge did it some good.

The deer meat was ok to pretty good too, and I must say the smoke part of the flavor was good on both meats (hickory). I have come to find that most wild game can taste ok or pretty good, but won't be as good as pork, beef or poultry.

In any case, I hope to do some ribs, chicken or salmon soon. I have no regrets on getting the smoker!


----------



## packplantpath (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow.  Most of us do a butt on the first try.  I've never done either of those, but it would seem they are less forgiving than a butt.  You can't ruin a butt.  Congrats, it only gets better from here.


----------



## bassman (Jan 18, 2008)

We do a lot of wild game.  Not only on the smoker, but in everyday cooking.  The secret is in the harvesting of the animals.  We try to only hunt in colder weather.  As soon as the animal is taken, it is immediately dressed,  hung and chilled.  Only had one bad one in 30 years.  One old buck that was in full rut and stunk so bad I could hardly load him in the truck!  

As far as goose goes, I just let them fly South! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






                                        Keith


----------



## bombo80 (Jan 18, 2008)

Goose breast can be real gamey, and tends to dry out very easy.  You will see some people soak their game in milk.  I have never done this, but It might be worth a shot, once.  I would use a heavy spice on it next time, not necessarily hot, wrap it in bacon, then smoke it.  Of course you also have the option of injecting a cure into it, and soaking it in that, then smoke it.  Either way, I would try to get something inside it, to help marinade from the inside, as well as the outside.


----------



## gramason (Jan 18, 2008)

Sounds good, next time try to post some q-view.


----------



## godevil man (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a wild goose in the freezer that I will smoke in the near future, but when I do it won't get smoked over 150*.  Probably more like 140-145*.   very little fat in the meat, and if you overcook it past medium the result will be dry.  Domestic goose you should cook higher, but not the wild geese.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 19, 2008)

Sorry not everything was to your liking. Sometimes its hard to get the gamey taste out
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  for those who don't like it. 
Try to post some q-view next time if ya can.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 19, 2008)

as garfield said.......no q-view  ......... it didn't happen

sorry


----------



## dmger14 (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## cowgirl (Jan 19, 2008)

Yum! Now that's some good looking Qview dmger!


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Congrats on your first smoke, you can always learn something from a first smoke. I'll say that you Q View looks very inviting! keep it up bro.


----------



## zzerru (Jan 19, 2008)

If you are having a problem with the goose breasts drying out, try brining them for an hour or so first in a salt/spice/water solution. It helps keep the meat moist.


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice looking smoke dmger.  Never tried goose or deer, but the Qview sure looks good.


----------

